# Is there a time that schedules must be posted?



## Pickleweasle (Nov 2, 2020)

My store just posted the schedule for this week on Sunday. with changes all over giving me no time to make other arrangements. gonna have to tell them no. and its outside my availability.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

Talk to your tl or etl ASAP.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Nov 2, 2020)

That schedule should have been posted a week ago Thursday.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Nov 2, 2020)

Schedule must be posted the Sunday before the scheduled week. Talk to your TL or ETL and explain your availability with this week's new posted schedule.

i.e. Nov 15-21 schedule must be posted on the wall by Nov 8. You'll be able to see the schedule online on Nov 6 but it is subject change until its posted on the wall.


----------



## dabug (Nov 3, 2020)

They have to keep this place exciting somehow, right? Truly, there is no more exhilarating feeling than checking Kronos and seeing your shift starts in one hour😌

Edit: Mostly my fault all the time. However, they do change Kronos in the mornings at my store. Good thing I always have screenshots to show. My store posts the schedule for the upcoming week usually on Friday or Saturday before the week starts. As in 1-2 days before it is in effect.


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome to the Holiday Season Scheduling. Where the 💩hits the fan fairly often.

Because of seasonal hires. extended hours, and limited payroll, scheduling BLOWS UP!


----------

